# Camping



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Are there any campers here who can recommend any camp sites within an hours drive of Glasgow.
I'm looking for quiet sites with good facilities and no rampaging neds running amok.


----------



## midas touch (Apr 30, 2010)

*camping*

hi buddy, i had a great weekend with my son at CRUACHAN FARM CAMPSITE at loch tay just 5min past killin very quite good fishing on site washing/toilels fac, shop and even a wee family run pub all 5min from the main village its about 1hour 30min max from glasgow check out the web site, well worth it good luck.:driver:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

ardgarten camping and caravaning site is good on loch long. just part arrochar.

prices are reasonable and got the usual amenities

will be able to fish for mackerel there soon too as the season has just started :thumb:


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Pitlochary is nice aswell, bout an hour and a half right enough but nice scenery.


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

mick1985 said:


> ardgarten camping and caravaning site is good on loch long. just part arrochar.
> 
> prices are reasonable and got the usual amenities
> 
> will be able to fish for mackerel there soon too as the season has just started :thumb:


You joking Mick, last time i was on this site i had to take a chib:lol:


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

The Ranch in Maybole is excellent but it's a caravan site and you did not mention if you have tent or 'van. Culzean castle has a lovely wee site - C&C club so it's pricey if you aren't a member but really nice all the same.

This site is good for searching and has a review section which is useful.

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Pitlochry, maybe just over an hour, its called Faskally, very nice too. We have been 3 times and loved it, also one at Balmaha, right on Loch Lomond shores and very quiet


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Theirs a caravan park on the way to callander or you could do it loco. Pick a field - avoid the cows just now they are more dangerous than a bull. :O


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

There is also Brighouse Bay ... personal favourite.


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

We stayed here last year,Hired a wigwam ,nice quite site 49 miles north of Glasgow
Beinglas Farm Campsite,
Inverarnan,
Loch Lomond,
G83 7DX 
http://www.beinglascampsite.co.uk/


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I was just about to say there's some nice ones up loch lomond way - up near rowardenan is nice. Good pubs & food in Drymen too. A wee hike up Ben Lomond is always nice!


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

xlfive said:


> We stayed here last year,Hired a wigwam ,nice quite site 49 miles north of Glasgow
> Beinglas Farm Campsite,
> Inverarnan,
> Loch Lomond,
> ...


This one sounds promising, very handy for The Drovers and the west highland way if i fancy walking off the hangover.:thumb:


----------

